# AP was hacked >>> take steps t0 prevet it here



## sig

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J-P

what is "AP"?


----------



## Sinerviz

I was just going to start a thread stating this news! hahahaha so funny. 

AP is www dot aquariumpros dot ca

I find it funny because the guy who runs the site is such an arrogant pig.


----------



## 50seven

Yeah, I just noticed it too. See how long it takes to get back up...


----------



## Kerohime

huh? Why would that site be a target?


----------



## Ciddian

Please do not bash other sites on here. Thanks


----------



## Cypher

Kerohime said:


> huh? Why would that site be a target?


Been a long time member at ap and having watched aj and his abusive ways... it really does not surprise me this happened. It was just a matter of time before someone did this. The amount of friends he's lost on the site and the amount of people he's alienated... the only surprising thing is something this big didn't happen sooner.

In the mean while... ROFLMFAO!!


----------



## Sinerviz

Ciddian said:


> Please do not bash other sites on here. Thanks


Not bashing the site... just making an observation about one person.



Cypher said:


> Been a long time member at ap and having watched aj and his abusive ways... it really does not surprise me this happened. It was just a matter of time before someone did this. The amount of friends he's lost on the site and the amount of people he's alienated... the only surprising thing is something this big didn't happen sooner.
> 
> In the mean while... ROFLMFAO!!


Well put! What a funny clip the hackers used eh? lol


----------



## Ciddian

Well.. You know what I mean guys. 

Anyways.. Ya sleep in the bed you make I guess :/ Wonder how it got hacked? That stuff happens way to easy these days it seems.


----------



## Holidays

probably the ftp username and password


----------



## dr3167

All systems are created and maintained by human beings. My money is on some well known/patched exploit or easily guessable admin password.


----------



## Holidays

PelicanFarts said:


> All systems are created and maintained by human beings. My money is on some well known/patched exploit or easily guessable admin password.


I don't know if you want to put your money there, what does AP use VB forum? there is a page that can exec page upload, deletion and creation with anonymouse user? it's still internet user.


----------



## sig

Ciddian said:


> Please do not bash other sites on here. Thanks


I found GTA is friendlier and people share knowledge more openly, even for idiotic questions. There you will get probably one reply and big guys even do not bother to answer, but I should mention Liz and her really friendly welcome to AP ( not trying to bash). It is like some professors would not even talk to the first grade person

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Guest

EuroSax.... is there any other kind?


----------



## Chris S

lol, where will everyone check for shipments and specials?


----------



## carmenh

I rarely look at AP except the classified section. It's back up, but it looks like they had to go to a 4-5 day old back-up...


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Thanks for keeping this thread respectful.
We(GTAA) don't want to be seen as a venue for someone to vent their grievances against another site. That's not what GTAA is about.
On the other hand, if you have good things to say about us though, I think that's a good thing 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian

^^ What Zeb Said.. He's just way better at saying it better than I lol


----------



## explor3r

I joined AP few weeks ago and i got an infraction for almost not reason ..i wonder why they got hacked...found it funny..hahah very
GTA rocks...10 out of 10 to GTA...


----------



## mrobson

explor3r said:


> I joined AP few weeks ago and i got an infraction for almost not reason ..i wonder why they got hacked...found it funny..hahah very
> GTA rocks...10 out of 10 to GTA...


i had my account deleted after a week b/c i couldnt give water parameters that i didnt have. In the sign up you can tell them you dont have a system running yet, but for some reason you need to give them parameters for your none existing tank.

GTAA FTW!


----------



## Sinerviz

I have been given infractions on 3 different occasions! One for example, I placed an ad for a light fixture and used a picture of the exact light fixture that I found on the net... against rules! Funny, a mod (Liz) did the exact same thing and it was allowed. That sort of stuff really makes people lose respect.

I'm glad there aren't any nazi mods/admins on GTAA like that... this is so much more friendly!



explor3r said:


> I joined AP few weeks ago and i got an infraction for almost not reason ..i wonder why they got hacked...found it funny..hahah very
> GTA rocks...10 out of 10 to GTA...


----------



## ameekplec.

Sinerviz said:


> I'm glad there aren't any nazi mods/admins on GTAA like that... this is so much more friendly!


It could start! (cue Imperial March from Star Wars).

I used to get infractions all the time...mostly for pointing out how out of date or just plain wrong the information given by a certain owner/admin was, or questioning his sources of "information". But now I don't get any more infractions because I just don't post there


----------



## PACMAN

ameekplec. said:


> It could start! (cue Imperial March from Star Wars).
> 
> I used to get infractions all the time...mostly for pointing out how out of date or just plain wrong the information given by a certain owner/admin was, or questioning his sources of "information". But now I don't get any more infractions because I just don't post there


Like


----------



## Ciddian

Wow.... O_O I had no idea. I never got past the registration.


----------



## ameekplec.

Ciddian said:


> Wow.... O_O I had no idea. I never got past the registration.


Lucky!!!!


----------



## J-P

LOL!! you can't even contact them. Their "Contact us" form gives the error:



> Fatal error: Call to a member function Option() on a non-object in /home/aquarium/public_html/forums/includes/functions.php(3056) : eval()'d code on line 2


----------



## Holidays

J-P said:


> LOL!! you can't even contact them. Their "Contact us" form gives the error:


Oh no no, that is not an error! that's active scripting virus affecting your pc..seriously I am a programmer I know this stuff! quick format your computer bring it to technicians time to bring the big guns.


----------



## J-P

programming your VCR does not make you a "programmer" 

be careful .. misinformation like that may cause someone to actually follow your BS instructions.


----------



## Holidays

J-P said:


> programming your VCR does not make you a "programmer"
> 
> be careful .. misinformation like that may cause someone to actually follow your BS instructions.


that's not an instruction, that's is some real super duper highly educated analysis based on the err message posted


----------



## J-P

Holidays said:


> *quick format your computer bring it to technicians*


That is an instruction .. you told me to format my PC ...


----------



## Holidays

J-P said:


> That is an instruction .. you told me to format my PC ...


noup, that's analysis, that's how analysis in computer


----------



## Sinerviz

Holidays said:


> noup, that's analysis, that's how analysis in computer


In english?


----------



## Holidays

Sinerviz said:


> In english?


computer analysis


----------



## Chris S

Don't make me analyze these posts any further.


----------



## Holidays

just sayin, its easy to laugh at the err message on The Other sites especially if we don't know what it takes to fix it.


----------



## J-P

and they are down again ... just for kicks I tried to register and was denied because "... flagged as a "commercial" user - thus the account won't be
simply activated."

Duuuhhhh....


----------



## Cypher

Looks like aj broke the site worse than the hackers could have ever done ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAAA......


----------



## bioload

.....


----------



## Holidays

GOOD...hehehe can't sign up


----------



## devin98

Bringing an old thread back to life just to vent, I can no longer access AP due to a mistake a made in the classifieds apparently it is against to rules to sell something that is new.....


----------



## 50seven

AP's real problem is that it is a for-profit site. AJ runs it like a business, so different rules apply. Unfortunately that messes with the whole free sharing of information on the internet, right down to the measly classifieds... Partly why I'm not on there much.


----------



## Windowlicka

50seven said:


> AP's real problem is <SNIP> AJ <END EDIT>


Sorry 50seven - couldn't resist.


----------



## 50seven

Windowlicka said:


> Sorry 50seven - couldn't resist.


ROFL


----------



## loonie

For me this is....... BREAKING NEWS......AP was hacked...........hahahaahha

I really hope GTAA will take over all the advert on AP, we all can have a pleasant time.


----------



## Chromey

I for 1 have been at the end Of a AJ rant, And have been punished for it.

With that Said, This is His Job, And its poor taste to wish harm on People, Even if they can be a A-Hole.

This is a Old thread brought back, Please let it die, Im SURE AP is alot safer since the "hack" finish Being a douch.


----------



## Chris S

I have a -100 reputation on AP, yay me!


----------



## 50seven

Chris S said:


> I have a -100 reputation on AP, yay me!


LOL Apparently you give very bad advice LMAO


----------



## Redddogg69

Chris S said:


> I have a -100 reputation on AP, yay me!


That's funny, what's even more funny is you have 100 times the experience in this hobby than AJ. The only place he ever worked was Extreme marine for a few months after Flavio and Tom bought it. His tank from his specs was owned for only a few months too then sold to one of the members on AP. I've got many more AJ anecdotes, however they aren't really for posting. I wish him luck with his forum, but his personal attitude could use some adjustment.


----------



## bioload

My favourite AP moment


----------



## bioload

Ajxss said:


> Get a degree in Marine Biology so you truly understand the scientific foundations and THEN possibly try trailblazing new ways and methods that don't conform to what's already KNOWN.


That e's done got you all emotional and mushy http://www.pof.com/member1918083.htm


----------



## Chris S

bioload said:


> That e's done got you all emotional and mushy http://www.pof.com/member1918083.htm


yikes, LOL...


----------



## Redddogg69

bioload said:


> That e's done got you all emotional and mushy http://www.pof.com/member1918083.htm


Too funny, is he trying to pass off that he has a degree in marine biology now?


----------



## devin98

I wonder if tax is paid from the revenue brought in from AP


----------



## Redddogg69

According to his POF profile AP is a marine biology based company, yet his Facebook says otherwise and no mention of a marine biology degree.

https://www.facebook.com/scorpio22?ref=ts

Check out the Facebook page for ATS center for arts and technology (supposedly a university) there is no content lol probably created by AJ himself lol


----------

